# وثائق الصحة و السلامة المهنية



## boushy (22 فبراير 2009)

أرجو المساعدة عن كيفية كتابة الوثائق الخاصة بالصحة و السلامة المهنية
و أرجو اذا كان هناك أمثلة لهذة الوثائق


----------



## mohamed lashin (23 فبراير 2009)

*تفضل وأرجو أن تحقق لك غرضك*

تفضل وأرجو أن تحقق لك غرضك وسأوافيك بالباقى بإذن الله


----------



## mohamed lashin (23 فبراير 2009)

*تفضل وأرجو أن تحقق لك غرضك*

تفضل وأرجو أن تحقق لك غرضك


----------



## mohamed lashin (23 فبراير 2009)

*تفضل وأرجو أن تحقق لك غرضك*

*تفضل وأرجو أن تحقق لك غرضك 
*​


----------



## FIRASLNT (24 فبراير 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## سيفتي (28 فبراير 2009)

حقا وثائق مفيدة ...... شكرا


----------



## محمد علي يونس (8 مارس 2009)

أخي العزيز مرفق إجراء مراقبة العمليات


----------



## سيناوى81 (8 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا
وثائق رائعة جدا


----------



## سيناوى81 (8 مارس 2009)

جميع الملفات فتحت عندى ما عدا
كروكي توزيع معدات الطوارىء-.doc‏


----------



## مصطفى منصور2 (12 مايو 2009)

*جزاك الله عنا كل خير*​


----------



## احمدالعربى888 (15 مايو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## وائل زمزمي (17 مايو 2009)

وأنا بدوري أشكركم ايضا 
على الملفات المرفقة والمفيدة 
:31:


----------



## almasry (19 مايو 2009)

:19:almasry:19:

موضوع جميل وإضافة رائعة .

:12:​


----------



## Ahmed9113 (22 مايو 2009)

الله يكرمكو ويزيدكو علما


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (23 مايو 2009)

أخي محمد
جزاك الله خيراً على الرد
ولكن كنت أرجو بما أن هذه الملفات موجودة في مواضيع سابقة بأن نكتفي بوضع رابط الموضوع حتى نخفف الضغط على الموقع من حجوم الملفات وحتى يبقى لكل موضوع موقعه الخاص

كما أتمنى من الأخ المصري أن يغير الكليشيه التي يضعها باستمرار (موضوع جميل وإضافة رائعة ) ويعطي رأيه حسب الموضوع ونوعه بكل صراحة


----------



## حكيم لبنان (24 مايو 2009)

الف شكر وتقدير واتمن التوفيق


----------



## husscorps (24 مايو 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الجبار و يعطيك العافيه*​


----------



## ازروان (27 مايو 2009)

*شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## mohamed lashin (29 مايو 2009)

المهندس غسان خليل علوة قال:


> أخي محمد
> جزاك الله خيراً على الرد
> ولكن كنت أرجو بما أن هذه الملفات موجودة في مواضيع سابقة بأن نكتفي بوضع رابط الموضوع حتى نخفف الضغط على الموقع من حجوم الملفات وحتى يبقى لكل موضوع موقعه الخاص
> 
> كما أتمنى من الأخ المصري أن يغير الكليشيه التي يضعها باستمرار (موضوع جميل وإضافة رائعة ) ويعطي رأيه حسب الموضوع ونوعه بكل صراحة


عندك الف حق --------------


----------



## hammhamm44 (29 مايو 2009)

thankssssssssssssssssssss very much


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (31 مايو 2009)

Thannnnnnk you very much


----------



## آلعابدين (5 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا علي الموضوعات الغاية في الأهمية
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (10 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله كل الخير .....


----------



## فتوح (11 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً

قمت بتحميل الملفات والحمد لله وأسعدني جدا وجودها لديكم 

فقد تم اختياري عضوا في فريق الإعداد للحصول على شهادة الأيزو بالشركة

وقرأت تعليق الأخ غسان واعذرني لعدم وجود رأي لدي وغن شاء الله ساحاول الإضافة عند اكتساب الخبراتاللازمة

وجزاكم الله خيراً 

أخوكم فتوح


----------



## mohmd404 (11 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
الف الف شكر لك


----------



## السيد العايدى (13 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور بارك الله لك وعليك وفيك


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (13 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيك أخي محمد على هذه الإضافات الرائعة.


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (13 يوليو 2009)

*مهام فريق الطوارئ*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذة بعض من التعليمات الهامة والتى تطبق ببعض المنشات المهمة ولكن مع التدريب الجيد والشرح المسبق لكى تصل المعلومة للافراد ونستطيع ان نطبقها .
ارجوا اذا كان هناك اى اضافة اوتعليق .....امدونا به

وجزاكم الله خيراً .


----------



## أحمد خلف السيفتي (13 يوليو 2009)

اشكركم على هذه الملفات القيمة ، وجزاكم الله بها خيرا


----------



## mo7amd (13 يوليو 2009)

الف شكررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (13 يوليو 2009)

Thank you very much my friend


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (14 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

معلومات مفيدة جداً أخي العزيز إبراهيم بارك الله فيك.
ولكن يجب علينا إعطاء دورات تثقيفية لجميع أفراد المنشأة وبخاصة أعضاء فرق الإسعاف والإخلاء والإنقاذ والإطفاء وبعد ذلك علينا تطبيق خطط الإخلاء دورياً ( مرة كل ستة أشهر ) وذلك لكي يتدرب عليها جميع الموظفين وتدارُك أي خطأ قد يحدث.


----------



## فااايز (16 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## KHALDOONA (17 يوليو 2009)

لك التحية دررا منثورة
حقيقة لقد استفدت اينما فائدة من كل ما ارفقته في الملفات 
لك الشكر ثانية 
واتمنى ان تعم الفائدة الجميع


----------



## rframzy (23 يوليو 2009)

اشكر لكل من ساهم فى هذه المجهودات وهى حقا استفاده رائعه


----------



## عادل محمد النشار (28 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير وحقا انها وثائق مفيدة جدا


----------



## h_hamudi (5 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير 

شي ممتاز


----------



## ايمن حسين (15 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على مجودكم


----------



## ahmedeng2007 (16 أغسطس 2009)

ملفات رائعة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عمروصلاح (16 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاك الله خيراً وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## yazid006 (18 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
الله يرحم والديك


----------



## ايمن عمارة (18 أغسطس 2009)

اخى العزيز لكل بييئة عمل ظروف معينة لوسمحت عرفنا المجال الذى تعمل بة لتكتمل الفائدة وانشاء اللة نمدك بهذة الوثائق وشكرا


----------



## المسلمى (19 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير والف شكر


----------



## عاطف الاسكندراني (12 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## KHALID69 (12 فبراير 2010)

اشكرك اخى محمد لاشين على اهتمامك جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك ومزيد من العطاء


----------



## khafage (13 فبراير 2010)

افادكم الله:28:


----------



## kimoraa (31 مارس 2010)

شششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكرا


----------



## agharieb (9 أبريل 2010)

ملفات مهمة جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## mahmoudas soliman (15 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## شبكشي (18 أبريل 2010)

اللة يعطيك العافية على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## شعاع نوور (20 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا..لكن استاذنكم لو احد يملك التقارير اليوميه والشهريه..

شكرا على مجهودكم الرائع..


----------



## محمد سمير سمك (27 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## civilwalid (17 مايو 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد طعيمه1986 (18 مايو 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## محمد سمير سمك (24 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سليم صبرة (25 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو يوسف (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا علي الموضوعات الغاية في الأهمية
جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## خالدعمران محمود (5 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا للزميل الكريم على هذة القوائم ​


----------



## محمد ابراهيم الطرى (9 فبراير 2011)

*ا**رجو المساعدة عن كيفية كتابة الوثائق الخاصة بالصحة و السلامة المهنية
و أرجو اذا كان هناك أمثلة لهذة الوثائق*


----------



## tiger_fire14 (4 مايو 2011)

الاخوه الزملاء انا محتاج مساعدتكم فى انشاء نظام للحصو على شهاده السلامه والصحه المهنيه 18001وارجو المساعده بالافكار و الاقتراحات للوصول لبرنامج العمل الرئيسى و عمل الوثيقه وتعليمات العمل 
وشكرا


----------



## محمدطلحة (6 مايو 2011)

شكراً اخي الكريم علي هذا المجهود الرائع ولكن لي مطلب ارجو ان تنفذه وهواني محتاج نموذج لتقييم المخاطر لمبني اداري 6 ادوار وجراج للمبني


----------



## karamaslan (22 مايو 2012)

مليت ولسة ما فتح عندي شي من هالموقع


----------



## karamaslan (22 مايو 2012)

وين هاي الوثائق هههههههههمممم


----------



## ابو الحامد الهاشمي (4 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء 
لو تقدر تساعدني اريد تقرير عن المعدات الثقيلة وادوات الرفع cranes and rigging
شكرا لك


----------



## Safety007 (31 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا علي المساهمه


----------



## mohamed909 (13 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed909 (13 فبراير 2013)

شكرا


----------



## mohamed909 (13 فبراير 2013)

مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## mohamed909 (13 فبراير 2013)

هذا المنتدي يساعد كثيا فجزاكم الله خير الجزاء:55:


----------



## mohamed909 (13 فبراير 2013)

اريد وثائق نظام السلامة والصحة المهنية ( الاجراءات - التعليمات ) لاي منشأة حاصلة علي شهادة السلامة


----------



## mohamed909 (13 فبراير 2013)

اقوم بإنشاء نظام السلامة والصحة المهنية في شركتي واريد المساعدة بالوثائق كاجراءات وتعليمات ودليل جودة استرشادي لعمل مثلهم


----------



## mohamed909 (13 فبراير 2013)

لم اجد اجابة من المشاركين علي طلباتي


----------



## mohamed909 (13 فبراير 2013)

هل هناك ما يمنع الحصول علي هذه الوثائق


----------



## mohamed909 (13 فبراير 2013)

اذا كان هناك ما يمنع فما الحل للحصول علي هذه الوثائق


----------



## mohamed909 (13 فبراير 2013)

لم يحدث رد حتي هذه اللحظة فهل من مجيب


----------



## mohamed909 (13 فبراير 2013)

الايوجد احد من المهندسين بالمنتدي


----------



## elzaeemone (13 فبراير 2013)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نادى الريان (14 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (22 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا كثيرااااااااااااا و ملف كروكى توزيع معدات الطوارئ لم يفتح


----------



## habohalawa (14 مارس 2014)

الف شكككرررررر


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (18 مارس 2014)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## وليد عطوان (9 أبريل 2014)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم


----------



## azerdab (13 أبريل 2015)

مشكور جدا


----------



## احمد محسن 1986 (9 يناير 2017)

ربنا يجعلها بميزان حسناتك يارب


----------

